# Rubio



## RedTeamTex (Aug 28, 2015)

I can't say I'm 100% solidified in my support, but it's getting pretty darn close.


I've got nothing against Jeb, but unfortunately, he seems to have some deficits in campaigning leadership his brother excelled in.  His strategy of letting the hot air balloons have their day is sound.  I trust his rolodex is formidable enough to staff an administration well enough and the iside (iSideWith.com) website says we're 88% in tune.  But he's blowing it.  Maybe he's playing possum and if so maybe his timing his perfect.  But I'm not so sure.  His flubs have been novice and unprepared.  The petulant vibe he's putting out is painting him into the popular mythic corner of "entitled royal" he can ill-afford. Maybe he cut the right deals on the golf course to leverage a big spring in a couple of months that chokes out the rest of the field.  But I'm not so sure.  It looks to me he's going to have to go more negative to pull it off than he can really afford.  I think he should have been more prepared for the press and less frustrated with the party that he's asking to govern.


Walker was the perfect candidate on paper.  He's got real executive skills in the hot seat.  He has a remarkable record of affecting real policy and staying on the bull.  But he showed up to the big stage unprepared.  He squandered his mystique by flopping around like a fish on policy positions one would expect a prospective leader of the free world to have given some thought to beforehand.  I could forgive him the first couple of times, but this past round of refining your policy and talking points in public view is starting to feel insulting.  Now he's mouthing off about China in a way that reminds me of Romney's hyperbolic naiveté 4 years ago. (To his credit, his ‘China’ article in the Journal this morning didn’t self-inflict any wounds.)  I still like him and his future, but I’m not seeing him ready to be president.


Rand Paul is right about a lot.  He has a vision and skill in leading national attention to that which deserves it.  He's on the front lines of pushing out the big tent, where I hope we follow him even if it takes decades to earns returns on the effort.  But this Senator needs some executive experience before he can sit in the big chair with a full deck of cards to play for a successful presidency.


Perry & Jindal deserves more of a chance than they're getting, but the window for a redemptive breakout has probably already closed.  The same may be said of most of the rest of the field--whose careers and qualifications deserve more attention than I'll give them here.


The novelties and rabble rousers come and go.  (Some I'll be happier to see go.)


Folks, it's Rubio.


Yeah he's a Senator and a freshman one at that.  Here on the red team that's a minus, not a plus.  But he's handled his time there with seriousness and sobriety.  I'd much prefer a governor with executive experience, but the fact is nobody's eye is the on the ball and has the skill to point to it as good as he does.  He knows how to speak like foreign ministries are listening to him.  He stuck his neck out on immigration reform, and even those of us who disagree with the legislation have to admire how deftly he respected the opposition, listened to the objection with fairness, took his lumps, and is capable of championing a winning coalition today.  He's incisive, measured, and clear.  He's a consensus builder with an eye on governing, not just hiding behind polarized politics and waiting for his GQ cover.  He demonstrates an attitude of respect and responsibility greater than any governor in the race.


I keep waiting for a flub and he just won't give me one.  When he does, I'll rethink my position.  I haven't sized up the spouses yet and they matter.  But at this point, my gut tells me the rest of the competition can't catch up.


If a pollster calls me up before the next debate, I'll say "Fiorina" so maybe she can get on the big stage.


But I'm saying, absent some shocking scandal (i.e. greater than a speeding ticket every few years)--it's Rubio for the win.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 28, 2015)

RedTeamTex said:


> I can't say I'm 100% solidified in my support, but it's getting pretty darn close.
> 
> 
> I've got nothing against Jeb, but unfortunately, he seems to have some deficits in campaigning leadership his brother excelled in.  His strategy of letting the hot air balloons have their day is sound.  I trust his rolodex is formidable enough to staff an administration well enough and the iside (iSideWith.com) website says we're 88% in tune.  But he's blowing it.  Maybe he's playing possum and if so maybe his timing his perfect.  But I'm not so sure.  His flubs have been novice and unprepared.  The petulant vibe he's putting out is painting him into the popular mythic corner of "entitled royal" he can ill-afford. Maybe he cut the right deals on the golf course to leverage a big spring in a couple of months that chokes out the rest of the field.  But I'm not so sure.  It looks to me he's going to have to go more negative to pull it off than he can really afford.  I think he should have been more prepared for the press and less frustrated with the party that he's asking to govern.
> ...




I think he'll make a great VP, and with that experience, a good shot at president down the road.

But not at the moment


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 28, 2015)

I would be happy with Rubio at the top of the to ticket. Actually I would be happy with Kasich, Fiorina, Cruz, Walker, Paul, Rubio, Carson and Christie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedTeamTex (Aug 28, 2015)

I think there was a time not so long ago when you'd be right--his resume would have been too light for consideration without his father being Joe Kennedy.  But hasn't the bar been steadily dropping for a long time?  Rubio's resume outshines that of our current president when he came into office, after all.  One of our top-tier candidates didn't even turn the college tassel at all and he's getting a free pass on it.  I'm just not seeing the competition selling their case or being in a position to do so better than MR can through to the finish line next March.

I'm under no delusion MR wouldn't have a formidable learning curve hitting office.  But let's put in perspective, that curve is hard on even the most seasoned (save perhaps GHWB).  In this case, though, I think it evens out.  Most pols have to learn to overcome the managerial clumsiness caused by their own egos.  MR is a really fast learner and humble enough not to get in his own way figuring out the levers.


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 28, 2015)

Rubio would be great, maybe my top pick. He's young but older than JFK was.


----------



## jwoodie (Aug 28, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Rubio would be great, maybe my top pick. He's young but older than JFK was.



JFK was nearly as amateurish as Obama, but his assassination (and Jackie's Camelot BS) saved his reputation.  Rubio would be a great VP choice, but we don't need another OJT President.


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 28, 2015)

jwoodie said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Rubio would be great, maybe my top pick. He's young but older than JFK was.
> ...


Being a governor helps but it's no guarantee of outcome. I think you either rise to the occasion, or like obama, you don't.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 28, 2015)

Any man of small stature and a baby face.....who wants to be POTUS....ought to know better than to be photographed sitting in an oversized chair. 

In Franklin, Rubio chats and chews at local businesses - Political Monitor

The dude looks like a 6 year old. His handlers need some more experience.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm not concerned about Rubio's youth. He's dynamic and smart and he's ready now. He's in his 40s, what's a few more years going to do except turn his hair gray? He's ready. I'm thoroughly enjoying Trump and his complete disregard for PC and his message to make America strong again. It just seems unlikely he could win over the GOP Kingmakers in the end.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Aug 29, 2015)

Can't say if I'll vote for the Republican nominee, but it would have to be someone like Senator Rubio or Governor Bush. Maybe Governor Kasich.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Any man of small stature and a baby face.....who wants to be POTUS....ought to know better than to be photographed sitting in an oversized chair.
> 
> In Franklin, Rubio chats and chews at local businesses - Political Monitor
> 
> The dude looks like a 6 year old. His handlers need some more experience.


It would also help if the candidate they're 'managing' wasn't wrong on most, if not all, the issues.


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 29, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Any man of small stature and a baby face.....who wants to be POTUS....ought to know better than to be photographed sitting in an oversized chair.
> ...


The Dim's candidate of choice may end up with an orange jumpsuit. Poking fun at people with grown up ideas for the country won't help her look better.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 29, 2015)

Rubio has grown up ideas? Cool. Are they the same ideas he had 6 months ago? Or...has he had a change of heart?  Help me out.....list his grown up ideas. I can't wait.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 29, 2015)

h





C_Clayton_Jones said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Any man of small stature and a baby face.....who wants to be POTUS....ought to know better than to be photographed sitting in an oversized chair.
> ...






C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It would also help if the candidate they're 'managing' wasn't wrong on most, if not all, the issues.



Why bring up Hillary?

the thread is about Rubio


----------



## RedTeamTex (Aug 29, 2015)

CremeBrulee said:


> Can't say if I'll vote for the Republican nominee, but it would have to be someone like Senator Rubio or Governor Bush. Maybe Governor Kasich.



Thanks, Creme!  I think you post illustrates an important point.  I hope we make the party tent big, secure, and cozy for you, next November and more to come.  And I agree with Mike...I think he's ready.


----------



## jwoodie (Aug 29, 2015)

I would like to see weighted polling, i.e., 1st, 2nd & 3rd choices.  The field is too fractured right now.


----------



## auditor0007 (Aug 31, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> RedTeamTex said:
> 
> 
> > I can't say I'm 100% solidified in my support, but it's getting pretty darn close.
> ...



If Republicans really want to win, the ticket would be Kasich/Rubio.  That ticket could give any Democrat a very tough time.


----------



## jwoodie (Aug 31, 2015)

auditor0007 said:


> If Republicans really want to win, the ticket would be Kasich/Rubio. That ticket could give any Democrat a very tough time.



Maybe, IF they can start addressing the Political Correctness BS that is poisoning our society.  Otherwise, it's Trump/Carson.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 8, 2015)

auditor0007 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > RedTeamTex said:
> ...




Rubio is just one more sorry excuse for a presidential candidate, not to mention for a human being, among the Republican lineup of theocrats, bigots and oligarchists. On the surface, he give the appearance of being more rational than the likes of Cruz and the wild eyed Huckabee, and he does not have the baggage of Bush, nor the crassness of Trump. Indeed, he is a cut above the walking dead persona of Carson, and perhaps more competent than Christie ( but then again who isn’t) However, a little digging reveals that he is wrong on most of the issues: Economic, social and foreign and domestic policy. If he is to be the standard bearer of what was supposed to be the new, inclusive, rebranded Republican Party, he falls way short of the mark.

On Social Issues:



> Marco Rubio: Campaigns with NOM, Anti-Equality Organizations http://www.hrc.org/2016RepublicanFacts/marco-rubio
> 
> *Marriage*: Rubio has consistently opposed marriage equality. He’s made a special point to correct press reports that suggest he is open to marriage equality. And he even thanked Speaker John Boehner for spending taxpayer dollars to protect the Defense of Marriage Act (DOMA).





> *Discrimination:* As a candidate, Rubio said he opposed making sexual orientation a protected class under civil rights laws. Despite claiming he opposed discrimination, Rubio voted against ENDA, which would give LGBT Americans protection from discrimination in the workplace. And he threatened to oppose his own immigration bill if it included same-sex couples.





> *Rubio Spoke Out Against Allowing Same-Sex Couples From Adopting, Saying Children “Shouldn’t Be Forced To Be Part Of A Social Experiment *
> 
> *Rubio Said He Would Be Against His Own Immigration Bill If It Gave Same-Sex Couples Rights.* According to CNN, Senator Rubio said when discussing his immigration bill, “If this bill has in it something that gives gay couples immigration rights and so forth, it kills the bill.



On Abortion



> Marco Rubio Reiterates His Opposition To Rape Or Incest Exceptions Submitted by Kyle Mantyla on Monday, 8/17/2015 1:44 pm Sen. Marco Rubio called into Glenn Beck's radio program today and reiterated his position that abortion ought to be outlawed, including in cases of rape or incest, predicting that within 100 years, people will look back on legal abortion with disbelief. - See more at: http://www.rightwingwatch.org/content/marco-rubio-reiterates-his-opposition-rape-or-incest-exceptions#sthash.XJriZN1m.dpuf



More on immigration:



> After winning his U.S. Senate seat with Tea Party support in 2010, Rubio tried to follow through on his pledge to work towards a bipartisan bill on immigration reform, helping to lead the efforts of the so-called “Gang of Eight.” But many conservative activists turned against Rubio for daring to sponsor a bill that drew broad support from his colleagues in the Senate and the American people at large. In the end, under pressure from the party’s far-right flank, House Republicans blocked the “Gang of Eight” bill, failing to even put the reform legislation up for a vote. - See more at: http://www.rightwingwatch.org/content/marco-rubio-tea-partys-prodigal-son-returns#sthash.wio4WydR.dpuf





> *Rubio Moves Right on Immigration, Says He's Open to Deporting “Dreamers” Rubio Moves Right on Immigration, Says He's Open to Deporting ‘Dreamers’*
> 
> _By Rob Garver November 4, 2015 5:08 PM_
> 
> ...




*On climate  change*



> The senator also boasted that he does not accept the consensus among climate scientists that human activities have an influence on climate change. “I do not believe that human activity is causing these dramatic changes to our climate the way these scientists are portraying it,” Rubio said. “I don’t agree with the notion that some are putting out there, including scientists, that somehow, there are actions we can take today that would actually have an impact on what’s happening in our climate. - See more at: http://www.rightwingwatch.org/content/marco-rubio-tea-partys-prodigal-son-returns#sthash.wio4WydR.dpuf



On pandering to the right with religious freedom rhetoric:



> In addition, Rubio has kowtowed to the Religious Right by mocking the separation of church and state, warning of the purported loss of religious liberty under Obama, lambasting abortion rights, blocking a gay judicial nominee, and denouncing the legalization of same-sex marriage in his home state. He has also embraced the Religious Right’s victimhood rhetoric, insisting that gay rights advocates preach “intolerance” and warning that American society is marginalizing Christians. - See more at: http://www.rightwingwatch.org/content/marco-rubio-tea-partys-prodigal-son-returns#sthash.wio4WydR.dpuf




On taxes, the economy and the budget, he is not as cruel as some of his opponents, but still proposes a plan that calls for giveaways to the wealthy, cuts entitlements is likely to blow up the deficit, although he is in denial about the cost.



> The Florida senator's plan would slash income taxes and reduce the number of income tax brackets from six to three, with incomes under $150,000 taxed at 15 percent, incomes between $150,000 and $300,000 taxed at 25 percent, and incomes over $300,000 taxed at 35 percent. It would also expand the child tax credit by $2,500, and it would eliminate taxes on capital gains and dividends for new investments, among other adjustments.
> 
> The net result of his proposals, according to an analysis from the conservative Tax Foundation, would decrease government revenues by $6 trillion over 10 years. It's a figure that makes even some right-leaning policy experts nervous.Election 2016: Marco Rubio defends tax reform proposals



In addition, taxes would be raised for the lowest income bracket –now at 10% and lowered for the highest earners- now at 39%



> One of the main provisions would consolidate the personal income tax into two brackets — 15 percent and 35 percent. Depending on the interaction with other provisions, that could result in a break for some and a tax increase for others, as the current lowest bracket is 10 percent and the highest is 39.6 percent. It cuts taxes on investment income, eliminates double taxation for business income, and reduces the corporate tax rate to 25 percent from the current 35 percent. https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/fact-checker/wp/2015/04/17/will-the-lee-rubio-proposal-cut-taxes-for-90-percent-of-americans/



Consider this:



> Rubio's Tax Cut Is A Huge Giveaway To The Rich, And This Graph Proves It About half of the benefits would go to the wealthiest 5 percent of Americans  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/rubio-tax-cut_563b517ae4b0411d306fb6cb
> 
> 
> When asked whom the tax cut would help most, Rubio boasted that "the largest after-tax gains is for the people at the lower end of the tax spectrum."
> ...



And finally, if you want more war, more dead Americans……Rubio is your guy




> NEW YORK -- U.S. Sen. Marco Rubio (R-Fla.) set forth a foreign policy vision Wednesday that invoked President John F. Kennedy in an assertive call to project American power abroad.
> 
> In comments delivered at the Council on Foreign Relations, the conservative senator vying for the GOP presidential nomination said the world would be safer if the U.S. military had a bigger budget and America asserted itself more aggressively across the globe. Marco Rubio Lays Out Hawkish Foreign Policy Doctrine


----------



## jwoodie (Nov 9, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Rubio is just one more sorry excuse for a presidential candidate, not to mention for a human being, among the Republican lineup of theocrats, bigots and oligarchists. On the surface, he give the appearance of being more rational than the likes of Cruz and the wild eyed Huckabee, and he does not have the baggage of Bush, nor the crassness of Trump. Indeed, he is a cut above the walking dead persona of Carson, and perhaps more competent than Christie ( but then again who isn’t) However, a little digging reveals that he is wrong on most of the issues: Economic, social and foreign and domestic policy. If he is to be the standard bearer of what was supposed to be the new, inclusive, rebranded Republican Party, he falls way short of the mark.



LOL, so is Hillary or Bernie your ideal candidate?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 9, 2015)

jwoodie said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Rubio is just one more sorry excuse for a presidential candidate, not to mention for a human being, among the Republican lineup of theocrats, bigots and oligarchists. On the surface, he give the appearance of being more rational than the likes of Cruz and the wild eyed Huckabee, and he does not have the baggage of Bush, nor the crassness of Trump. Indeed, he is a cut above the walking dead persona of Carson, and perhaps more competent than Christie ( but then again who isn’t) However, a little digging reveals that he is wrong on most of the issues: Economic, social and foreign and domestic policy. If he is to be the standard bearer of what was supposed to be the new, inclusive, rebranded Republican Party, he falls way short of the mark.
> ...



There is no ideal candidate but Rubio is beyond the pale as are all of the Republican candidates.

Can you respond to the things that I'm pointing out about Rubio without trying to defect attention by invoking the Democrats'?


----------



## jwoodie (Nov 9, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



I was responding to your characterization of ALL Republican candidates as "theocrats, bigots and oligarchists."  Did you really have some other point to your post?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 9, 2015)

jwoodie said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Rubio is just one more sorry excuse for a presidential candidate, not to mention for a human being, among the Republican lineup of theocrats, bigots and oligarchists. On the surface, he give the appearance of being more rational than the likes of Cruz and the wild eyed Huckabee, and he does not have the baggage of Bush, nor the crassness of Trump. Indeed, he is a cut above the walking dead persona of Carson, and perhaps more competent than Christie ( but then again who isn’t) However, a little digging reveals that he is wrong on most of the issues: Economic, social and foreign and domestic policy. If he is to be the standard bearer of what was supposed to be the new, inclusive, rebranded Republican Party, he falls way short of the mark.
> ...



You might want to read this whole article. It gives a nice historical perspective to his plan. Then tell us how  you can  and why you do support it. Alternately, you can try to explain how none of this is true.



> *The Math on Rubionomics Is Way, Way Crazier Than You Think The Math on Rubionomics Is Way, Way Crazier Than You Think*
> By  Jonathan Chait
> 
> Thirty-four percent of the benefits of the plan would go to the highest-earning one percent of Americans (who, by the way, earn about 21 percent of all income). Rubio’s proposal deliberately provides some benefits to Americans of modest income, which means that its enormous tax cuts for the very rich come alongside some pretty decent-size tax cuts for the rest of us. All told, Rubio’s plan would reduce federal revenue by *$11.8 trillion* over the next decade. The entire Bush tax cuts cost about *$3.4 trillion* over a decade, making the Rubio tax cuts more than three times as costly.
> ...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 9, 2015)

jwoodie said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jwoodie said:
> ...



How? By bringing up Clinton and Sanders? The thread is about Rubio . Try to stay on topic.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 9, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


----------



## jwoodie (Nov 9, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> How? By bringing up Clinton and Sanders? The thread is about Rubio . Try to stay on topic.



"There is no ideal candidate but Rubio is *beyond the pale as are all of the Republican candidates*."

"Rubio is* just* *one more sorry excuse for a presidential candidate*, not to mention for a human being, *among the Republican lineup* of theocrats, bigots and oligarchists."

Just about Rubio, eh?  MSNBC fan?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 9, 2015)

jwoodie said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > How? By bringing up Clinton and Sanders? The thread is about Rubio . Try to stay on topic.
> ...


Give me a break! That was my introduction intended to put him in perspective among the Republican candidates for those who think that he is somehow exceptional and the one who will save the party.

It's apparent that you are unable to deal with any of the points that I've made about him. So be it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 9, 2015)

This will be interesting and fun to watch....




> Will Pro-Gay Money Make Marco Rubio Less Homophobic?
> 
> Paul Singer is one of the Republican party’s big donors, so his decision to desert Jeb Bush’s presidential campaign and throw his support to Marco Rubio is a big deal for two reasons. One, it’s yet another nail in the coffin of Bush’s moribund campaign. Two, it’s a big boost to Rubio and a sign that the Republican establishment views him as the legitimate candidate in a field of nutburgers.



Nutburgers!! I love that!!

Now, here is the rub...



> What Singer’s decision doesn’t do is push the GOP to be more gay friendly. And that’s one of Singer’s main goals. As the father of a gay son, Singer is the force behind the American Unity Fund, a group of fat cats that want Republicans to enter the 21st century on the side of freedom and equality.
> 
> Which raises the question: How does Marco Rubio fit into that picture? Based on his history, not at all.



It will be interesting to see how this all goes.....will Singer lean on Rubio to soften his stance? Will Rubio do so? How will the hardcore base respond?



> Or maybe in the end, as important as gay issues are, financial issues are what matter most to Singer. As a hedge fund manager, Singer may be throwing his support behind the Republican candidate who is a) most likely to win and b) most likely to give hedge fund managers a bunch of tax breaks–or at least maintain the ones they already enjoy. While the jury is out on option A, Rubio’s economic plan fits snugly into option B.
> 
> Whatever the reason, Rubio is not the change agent that Singer purports to seek. He’s a younger version of the same old homophobia that has made Republicans a punch line for under-30 voters. Singer’s money will come in handy, of course. But already, Rubio is being labeled a sell-out by hardcore conservatives who hate Singer. Chief among them is NOM’s Brian Brown, for whom Rubio once taped those robocalls. Now Brown is threatening to run ads trashing Rubio as a traitor to the cause.


----------



## jwoodie (Nov 9, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Give me a break! That was my introduction intended to put him in perspective among the Republican candidates for those who think that he is somehow exceptional and the one who will save the party.



Having your own words read back to you is a bitch, ain't it?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 9, 2015)

jwoodie said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Give me a break! That was my introduction intended to put him in perspective among the Republican candidates for those who think that he is somehow exceptional and the one who will save the party.
> ...


OK That's it bubba. We're done here. It's apparent that you don't have the intellect, integrity of strength of conviction to actually respond to my criticism of the jackass that you choose to support.

Whenever I encounter someone like you, it only serves to reinforce my own beliefs and knowledge that I'm right, so thank you and get lost. I'm not going to let you waste any more of my time.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 12, 2015)

Rubio having as much experience as Obama did when he ran is particularly hilarious.  He's done nothing noteworthy in the Senate except resign.  And when he tries to be forceful, you kinda want to giggle.  Hillary would have a hard time ordering a better opponent at this point and time.  He'd be quite a force if he decided to build his presence and power in the Senate and then made a run later on. 

Saddest words known to men..."_what might have been_...._oh what might have been_."


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 12, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Rubio having as much experience as Obama did when he ran is particularly hilarious.  He's done nothing noteworthy in the Senate except resign.  And when he tries to be forceful, you kinda want to giggle.  Hillary would have a hard time ordering a better opponent at this point and time.  He'd be quite a force if he decided to build his presence and power in the Senate and then made a run later on.
> 
> Saddest words known to men..."_what might have been_...._oh what might have been_."


Is it just a matter of experience? I don't think so. You have to consider what these people stand for. You have to think about what a Rubio presidency would mean for the future of America. I have reason to believe that it would be devastating, Please read my post #19. Yes, Rubio would be a formidable opponent because people just listen to flowery rhetoric and see the fresh young face and fail to actually think about the meaning of the words.( Or, they actually want to have an oligarchy and a theocracy.)


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2015)

The only ticket that can beat Clinton is a combination of Rubio and Kasich.


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 12, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Rubio having as much experience as Obama did when he ran is particularly hilarious.  He's done nothing noteworthy in the Senate except resign.  And when he tries to be forceful, you kinda want to giggle.  Hillary would have a hard time ordering a better opponent at this point and time.  He'd be quite a force if he decided to build his presence and power in the Senate and then made a run later on.
> 
> Saddest words known to men..."_what might have been_...._oh what might have been_."


Seeing you liberals fact so desperately is entertaining. Hillary is going to have a hard time no matter who her opponent is and if it's Rubio, he's going to kick her worthless trashy ass until her nose bleeds.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 12, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Rubio having as much experience as Obama did when he ran is particularly hilarious.  He's done nothing noteworthy in the Senate except resign.  And when he tries to be forceful, you kinda want to giggle.  Hillary would have a hard time ordering a better opponent at this point and time.  He'd be quite a force if he decided to build his presence and power in the Senate and then made a run later on.
> ...


Brilliant analysis Weasel. Just fucking brilliant! Were you up all night composing that piece of gibberish?


----------



## Iceweasel (Nov 12, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Ah, looked who popped the dildo out of his ass to join us.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 12, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Rubio having as much experience as Obama did when he ran is particularly hilarious.  He's done nothing noteworthy in the Senate except resign.  And when he tries to be forceful, you kinda want to giggle.  Hillary would have a hard time ordering a better opponent at this point and time.  He'd be quite a force if he decided to build his presence and power in the Senate and then made a run later on.
> ...



Back when I was doing printing for a living one of my jobs was to talk to salesmen about outsourcing some of the color work.  At the time, we didn't have 4 color process and we would send that work off location.  Most were decent folks but every now and then we would get a cold call and I would talk to them about so many impressions per month we would contract out (you didn't want to negotiate it per job unless you had time to do that which we didn't). I swear, the guy would sit at one of the two chairs in front of my desk with his right leg crossed over his left and his padfolio on his knee and the calculator would be just a buzzing.  From time to time, you'd see them swallow hard and cock their head painfully.  I could tell that he wasn't calculating anything about our deal but his personal commission and how many more sales he'd have to bring in if I inked the deal.  Then you could almost hear the add-ons.  "We'd be happy to give you that price if you would also let us supply the paper"   then "Its easier for you since you won't have to send a driver to our shop with a pallet or two of paper."  and "We don't bill you for set up so you're not wasting any stock."    This would increase his commission of course.  

Rubio looks constantly to me like he's doing a calculation in his head about how whatever is going on benefits him personally. It's not all together a bad thing but I'm not sure its presidential.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 12, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Rubio having as much experience as Obama did when he ran is particularly hilarious.  He's done nothing noteworthy in the Senate except resign.  And when he tries to be forceful, you kinda want to giggle.  Hillary would have a hard time ordering a better opponent at this point and time.  He'd be quite a force if he decided to build his presence and power in the Senate and then made a run later on.
> ...



Just make sure you're here election night.


----------



## auditor0007 (Nov 12, 2015)

jwoodie said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Rubio would be great, maybe my top pick. He's young but older than JFK was.
> ...



Based on that thinking you must be supporting either Bush, Hillary, or Kasich, any of which are well qualified for the job.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2015)

auditor0007 said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Rubio or Kasich would be great.  And together they can beat Hillary.


----------



## auditor0007 (Nov 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > jwoodie said:
> ...



Maybe, but that's a big maybe.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2015)

auditor0007 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...


That's what elections are for.


----------



## jwoodie (Nov 12, 2015)

auditor0007 said:


> Based on that thinking you must be supporting either Bush, Hillary, or Kasich, any of which are well qualified for the job.



Traditionally, Governors and CEOs make better Presidents than legislators.  That would also be my main concern about Carson.  However, his personal integrity is so much greater than Hillary's that I would not hesitate to vote for him in the general election.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 12, 2015)

I see the OP believes SUICIDE IS EASY!!!!!!


*Cruz takes the gloves off, attacking Rubio on immigration*
Washington Post ^ | Nov 12 2015 | Katie Zezima and David Weigel
Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Tex.), who has spent the past few weeks taking oblique swipes at Senate colleague and presidential campaign rival Marco Rubio (R-Fla.), took a direct swing at him Thursday in a clash that signaled a newly bitter fight between the two rising candidates — and illustrated the GOP field’s contentious fault lines on immigration policy. Cruz blasted Rubio for his support of a failed immigration reform bill that would have granted a pathway to citizenship for undocumented immigrants, telling conservative radio host Laura Ingraham that Rubio had opposed adding provisions to the bill that would have strengthened border...
*Marco Rubio: Disney's Outsourcing 'Enabler'?*
WND ^ | 10/17/2015 | WND staff
'We call him 'the Amnesty Man' Florida Sen. Marco Rubio, and former Florida Gov. Jeb Bush are both big supporters of foreign guest-worker visas that allow U.S. companies to outsource skilled labor positions. Florida Sen. Marco Rubio, left, and former Florida Gov. Jeb Bush are both big supporters of foreign guest-worker visas that allow U.S. companies to outsource skilled labor positions. Nevada construction worker Paul Arnold will be standing out front of Disneyland in Anaheim, California, Saturday with his 8-year-old son, leading protests and calling for a boycott of the iconic American company for its anti-American hiring policies. But more...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2015)

Carson and Cruz could not handle the pressure.

If elected, Trump will move left faster than Vigilante running for a beer.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Carson and Cruz could not handle the pressure.
> 
> If elected, Trump will move left faster than Vigilante running for a beer.



More Propaganda from a socialist/Communist pretending to be a moderate Republican... JakeAss will never learn, and I won't stop telling folks about him!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Carson and Cruz could not handle the pressure.
> ...


That you think a moderate Republican is a commie, that you hide that you are farther left than me because you support a Statist Progressive like Trump.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Did anyone see a MODERATE REPUBLICAN?????.... I see a leftist propagandist posting, that's all! I'm surprised he doesn't have an avatar of him kissing the Hildebeast ass!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Yep, you are staring in the mirror.

I support Kasich and Rubio.

You support Trump who if elected will move left of Hillary.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Yes, you SUPPORT the FOREIGN INVADERS, thanks for admitting it! NeoCommie!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Struck a nerve and under your skin.

Your man Trump is an outright leftie, Vigilante, just like you.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Oh really? Lefties are not racists..

Donald Trump: Mizzou Students’ Anti-Racism Protest Is ‘Disgusting’ Donald Trump: Mizzou Students’ Anti-Racism Protest Is ‘Disgusting’


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



So he and Carson, and Cruz are FOOLING roughly 70% of all Republican's.... you lie, and think people won't catch your lies! You're pathetic....return your DNC check, you FAILED!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2015)

Of course lefties can be racist; when did you ever not figure that shit out.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2015)

Carson and Cruz are true conservatives.  Trump is a lefty, Vigilante: he supports single payer health care, he says every American must be medically covered, he will work with Iran to make the treaty work, he will increase taxes on the rich.  He is your kind of guy.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Carson and Cruz are true conservatives.  Trump is a lefty, Vigilante: he supports single payer health care, he says every American must be medically covered, he will work with Iran to make the treaty work, he will increase taxes on the rich.  He is your kind of guy.



His healthcare plan MODIFIES drastically Obomacare as RYANS plan did, You LIE about Iran, he's stated hundreds of times that the DEAL is the worst thing he's seen, and so increases tax on the rich, DOWN from where it currently is.... You're downright stupid, almost like dealing with Franco, and EdTheLiar!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Carson and Cruz are true conservatives.  Trump is a lefty, Vigilante: he supports single payer health care, he says every American must be medically covered, he will work with Iran to make the treaty work, he will increase taxes on the rich.  He is your kind of guy.
> ...


His government health care plan will cover everyone.  He will work to make the treaty with Iran work, I heard him say it.  He will increase taxes on the right.  He is your kind of Progressive Statist.  He is BIG GOVERNMENT.

Vigi, he is more left HRC.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Link to him saying he'll work with Iran to make the treaty work, all others shit you post is just that bullshit!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Link to him saying he won't make the treaty work.  See, you lie.  You lie across the board, kid.  Trump is BIG GOVERNMENT.  Just admit that you are a DNC plant.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Deflection because YOU can't link him to any of your bullshit... you're a laughing stock on USMB!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2015)

Vigilante knows that Trump said he would work to make the treaty work.

Vigilante knows that Trump said the government had to cover medical care for all Americans.

Vigilante knows that Trump said he would tax the rich.

Vigilante is not in a secure,happy place.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante knows that Trump said he would work to make the treaty work.
> 
> Vigilante knows that Trump said the government had to cover medical care for all Americans.
> 
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2015)

Yup, he said it was a bad deal and he would work with it to make it better.

Vigilante, he is going to work with Iran.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2015)

*TRUMP PUSHES SINGLE PAYER HEALTHCARE, TAX INCREASE ON WEALTHY*

*Trump Pushes Single Payer Healthcare, Tax Increase on Wealthy - Breitbart*

*Breitbart@@@@*


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Yup, he said it was a bad deal and he would work with it to make it better.
> 
> Vigilante, he is going to work with Iran.



It's a bad deal, he'll change it.... ...He'll double or triple the sanctions!... you have a problem with that, you dumb Terrorist muslim lover?


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> *TRUMP PUSHES SINGLE PAYER HEALTHCARE, TAX INCREASE ON WEALTHY*
> 
> *Trump Pushes Single Payer Healthcare, Tax Increase on Wealthy - Breitbart*
> 
> *Breitbart@@@@*



He can't get rid of it, now that it's law, he'll COMPLETELY CHANGE IT...NO MORE TAX PENALTY for the first thing!.... Why are you so worried about a TAX INCREASE on the wealthy? He's simply closing LOOPHOLES....on HEDGEFUND BILLIONAIRES!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, he said it was a bad deal and he would work with it to make it better.
> ...


I am glad to see you agree with me that he will make it better, you subversive lefty.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > *TRUMP PUSHES SINGLE PAYER HEALTHCARE, TAX INCREASE ON WEALTHY*
> ...


I am glad to see you agree with me that the government will cover all Americans, and I am agree that you agree to higher taxes.

You are a far lefty, for sure.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Thank you for agreeing he will make it better, I don't have any idea why you keep putting him down when even you agree he'll make it batter!


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 12, 2015)

Higher taxes specifically aimed at Chelsea Clinton's HEDGE FUND director husband!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2015)

You are agreeing with me, Vigilante, because above you challenged me to support my position.  I did so, and now you agree.

You also agree you are supporting a subversive Progressive Statist.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are agreeing with me, Vigilante, because above you challenged me to support my position.  I did so, and now you agree.
> 
> You also agree you are supporting a subversive Progressive Statist.


Trump is for government health care, higher taxes, working with Iran, in return for deporting illegals, which will never happen.


----------



## 007 (Nov 12, 2015)

"Gang of eight" mister amnesty Rubio... never happen. 

The next president will either be Trump or Cruz, end of story.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are agreeing with me, Vigilante, because above you challenged me to support my position.  I did so, and now you agree.
> 
> You also agree you are supporting a subversive Progressive Statist.



Seems you are supporting my position JakeAss, all those things you mention aren't cut and dried, all are modified in one way or the other, so your contentions are bullshit, as usual!


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You are agreeing with me, Vigilante, because above you challenged me to support my position.  I did so, and now you agree.
> ...



Trump can't, as all Republicans know just dump healthcare, it must continue to be modified or our healthcare system collapses. His TAX PLAN DECREASES TAXES on MILLIONS of the middle class, but you as, a leftist can't STAND FOR THAT, and him stating he's double or triple the sanctions on Iran isn't WORKING WITH IRAN, it's BEATING IRAN from what your president has done...nice try though, NeoCommie!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2015)

So you agree, you subversive lefty, that Trump is going BIG GOVERNMENT.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> So you agree, you subversive lefty, that Trump is going BIG GOVERNMENT.



You mean INCREASED MILITARY for our protection, as we already see the Russia can kick our butts in the ME!

*How Russia outplayed America in the Middle East's great game*

*The Week ^* 
  The clich� of the Russian chessmaster strategist might be a clich� for a reason. The regime of Russian President Vladimir Putin might have feet of clay, but the man is smart.By going all-in on the side of Syrian President Bashar al-Assad in the war in Syria, he has put Russia at the center of the great game in the Middle East.Now, for all intents and purposes, Russia controls the airspace over Syria. Russia has had a military base and seaport in Syria for a long time, and...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2015)

When did the Russians kick our ass in the ME: when Putin kicked Bush aside and went into Georgia.

You moron, in the last 24 hours, Trump said let Putin kill ISIS instead of us, it's all good.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> When did the Russians kick our ass in the ME: when Putin kicked Bush aside and went into Georgia.
> 
> You moron, in the last 24 hours, Trump said let Putin kill ISIS instead of us, it's all good.



And he's correct. BUT the show of power of Russia in the ME has made PUTIN the MOST POWERFUL MAN in the world.... Your president is in SHOW PLACE AFTER that feckless Merkel!

Fresh embarrassment for Obama


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > When did the Russians kick our ass in the ME: when Putin kicked Bush aside and went into Georgia.
> ...


Our president is doing just fine, and Trump said he would do the same in this case.

Vigi, we no longer need the ME and its oil.  The world is awash in oil, the dollar is strong, demand in China and Brazil and Japan is weak.  We are nearing energy independence as our inventories are overspilling.  We can get what we need from Canada and Mexico until then.

You are really much more to the left than me.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



*Our president is doing just fine,*.....you have said enough here to hang yourself, as all subversives do, sooner or later!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


What?  Compared to what?  Trump said he would so the same.

So Trump is a subversive.

"The world is awash in oil, the dollar is strong, demand in China and Brazil and Japan is weak.  We are nearing energy independence as our inventories are overspilling.  We can get what we need from Canada and Mexico until then."


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Where and about what, He's very much against your president agenda's!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 13, 2015)

What a bad session for Vigilante.





Here you go, bud, you need it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 21, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > *TRUMP PUSHES SINGLE PAYER HEALTHCARE, TAX INCREASE ON WEALTHY*
> ...



Why is it that you want to talk so much about Trump and not about the ass hat that this thread is about:

The disturbing truth about Marco Rubio: The establishment’s favorite is running an extremist, Islamophobic campaign
* He's portrayed as one of the few "adults" in the GOP race. But the truth about Rubio is much less flattering *
*
Rubio has always aligned himself with the über-hawkish, neoconservative wing of the GOP when it comes to foreign policy. But while he’s long been almost John McCain-like in his willingness to drop bombs on other people — even once going so far as to chide his fellow Republicans for not wanting to bomb Libya more — it’s only lately that Rubio’s generic militarism, which he happily unsheathed against countries as dissimilar as China and Cuba, has drifted toward outright Islamophobia.

Take his response to Donald Trump’s inflammatory comments about closing down mosques, for example. Whereas Rubio has halfheartedly attempted to steer Republicans away from demonizing Hispanic people, when it comes to Muslims, it appears, his goal is to one-up “the Donald.”  The disturbing truth about Marco Rubio: The establishment’s favorite is running an extremist, Islamophobic campaign*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Trump makes Rubio look sane more and more every day.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 21, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Trump makes Rubio look sane more and more every day.


And that is the problem. Hell, maybe it's the Republican strategy.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 21, 2015)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Trump makes Rubio look sane more and more every day.
> ...


It will work.  Both the GOP and DNC will be rolling ads against Trump based on the stupid comments he makes. This rebounds in the GOP to Kasich, Cruz, Bush, and Rubio.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 7, 2015)

Rubio is scum. Today's evidence:

*Rubio: My SCOTUS Nominees Must Oppose Gay Marriage And Abortion Rights Rulings* Submitted by Brian Tashman on Monday, 12/7/2015 10:30 am In the second part of his recent interview with David Brody of the Christian Broadcasting Network, which was posted on CBN’s website over the weekend, Marco Rubio said that he will only nominate Supreme Court justices who believe that the court’s rulings on marriage equality and abortion rights are “constitutionally flawed.” After claiming that Obergefell and Roe have no constitutional basis, the Florida senator added that he would also reverse President Obama’s executive order barring discrimination on the basis of sexual orientation and gender identity among federal contractors. - See more at: Rubio: My SCOTUS Nominees Must Oppose Gay Marriage And Abortion Rights Rulings


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 7, 2015)

Rubio is wrong on this for two reasons.  One, no SCOTUS nominee should ever have to answer litmus tests from the president.  Two, Roe and Obergefell do have constitutional basis.  Rubio's opinion is uninformed.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 10, 2015)

If this is what a “Rubio surge” looks like, Republicans really are screwed If this is what a “Rubio surge” looks like, Republicans really are screwed

* The Florida senator now stands alone as the establishment's best shot at a nominee. Uh, have you seen his campaign? *
*
Marco Rubio’s presidential campaign remains a deeply flawed contraption of hype elevated over substantial experience and achievement. Given that, there are two ways to read this National Review story about Iowa Republicans’ frustration with his anemic ground game in their state.

On one hand, it is yet another example of how Rubio, despite poll numbers touted as shiny, is running a pretty lousy overall campaign. For months, stories have percolated about its cheapness, which Rubio’s advisers have bragged about. Lay out the cash to rent campaign offices? Pfffft. Who needs an office when the team can do everything from their laptops in Starbucks, nursing $4 lattes for several hours while poaching the free Wi-Fi? It’s edgy and hip, to people who still think of Starbucks as hip.

On the other hand, the complaints of people in Iowa and New Hampshire that a candidate is failing to pay proper fealty to them in exchange for their votes highlights the absurdity of the primary process in this modern, multi-cultural America. The two states are among the smallest in population, with a total population of just under 4.5 million. They are also two of the least diverse states, both ethnically and economically. Yet any campaign that doesn’t at least make a strong showing in one or both states’ primaries gets tagged as “struggling,” saddled with bad press and a campaign death watch, and sends donors fleeing to candidates who made stronger showings.*


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes...this is what it's come to......



> *The Half-Hearted Case for Rubio  The Half-Hearted Case for Rubio*
> P.J. O’Rourke tries to figure out why he should support the best of the Republican lot.
> I must, I can, I _will_ be positive about Marco Rubio. I’m a Republican. Rubio is the least insane candidate (low bar) with the best chance (faint hope) of actually beating Hillary.


----------



## mamooth (Dec 13, 2015)

Why does Rubio have the best chances of any Republican in the general election? Because he's the only viable contender not seen as crazy by those outside of the rabid base (as was kind of the theme of the article linked in the previous post.)

Latest AP poll:

http://ap-gfkpoll.com/main/wp-conte...-GfK_Poll_December-2015-Final-topline_GOP.pdf

Fav Unf Net

48 44 +4  Obama (Yes, I know he's not running. Just tossing it in.)

44 46 -2   Clinton
31 32 -1   Sanders

30 58 -28 Trump
24 37 -13 Cruz
30 33 -3   Rubio
26 50 -24 Bush


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 13, 2015)

mamooth said:


> Why does Rubio have the best chances of any Republican in the general election? Because he's the only viable contender not seen as crazy by those outside of the rabid base (as was kind of the theme of the article linked in the previous post.)
> 
> Latest AP poll:
> 
> ...



He's not seen as crazy because people are not paying attention to his policies and he presents himself as a reasonable person. However, a little digging will reveal the true Rubio. Just read through my posts right here.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 13, 2015)

Disagreeing with liberals is how they define crazy. They are insane by default, everyone else looks crazy to them.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 17, 2015)

Learn the Truth about Rubio


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 17, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> Learn the Truth about Rubio


LOL


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 23, 2015)

rubio's brother-in-law is a miami drug smuggler


----------



## mamooth (Dec 23, 2015)

Rubio doing well in the General Election won't help if he can't get there.

http://gawker.com/marco-rubio-is-losing-1749181917

---
Johnson and Alberta say, too, that Rubio is “running a different type of campaign, one that eschews spending on policy staffers, field operations, and other traditional aspects of a winning bid in favor of television advertising and digital outreach.”

The problem with that sort of campaign is that it isn’t one. It’s simply not a strategy that a person who wants to be president would choose to achieve that goal.

The superiority of field operations over “digital outreach” isn’t one of those hoary old campaign cliches beloved by out-of-touch old hacks: There is rigorous evidence supporting the (common-sense) idea that direct personal contact with potential voters is the single most consistently effective way to win campaigns. It’s commonplace (in the GOP, at least) to compare Marco Rubio, the young and charismatic one-term senator, with Barack Obama circa 2008, but Barack Obama’s revolutionary, Clinton-beating 2008 primary campaign was built around actual boots-on-the-ground organizing.
---


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 27, 2015)

Gowdy to campaign with Rubio


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 28, 2015)

rubio is too young?! ha!


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## saveliberty (Dec 29, 2015)

Took a quiz the other day and it said my views were 63% in line with Rubio.  That was my highest percentage of all candidates.  63% is the best anyone can do?  That is only13% better than flipping a coin on any issue.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## basquebromance (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 1, 2016)

*Tired Of Things Going Well, Marco Rubio Makes Promise To Destroy America Again (VIDEO)*
*
Listening to several of the Republican candidates for president, one could wonder if they’ve been in a cryogenic sleep for the past seven years, and they’re still talking about how badly George W. Bush screwed things up. However, no, they keep repeating the lie that the nation is so much worse now than it was at the brink of a recession before President Obama took over. Republican voters should honestly be insulted by this, being treated like idiots absent from reality. Although, maybe they are idiots absent to reality, and these Republican candidates are just being opportunistic.

Repeating this lie of “seven disastrous years” of Obama, Marco Rubio took to the media branch of the GOP, Fox News, to give a quick campaign message and offer his well wishes for the new year.*


----------



## Militants (Jan 2, 2016)

Believing this have biggest chanche in 2016 election:

Hillary, Trump, Bush, Rubio and Sanders.

What another messages say about this ??

What another messages believe in 2016 ??


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 2, 2016)

Kipper said:


> Believing this have biggest chanche in 2016 election:
> 
> Hillary, Trump, Bush, Rubio and Sanders.
> 
> ...


----------



## Militants (Jan 2, 2016)

Do you not understand me about the strongest candidates to this year president year ??


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 2, 2016)

Kipper said:


> Do you not understand me about the strongest candidates to this year president year ??


----------



## candycorn (Jan 3, 2016)

Rubio's logic of giving up his Senate seat but not resigning and allowing the citizens of Florida to have 2 Senators for over a year is mind boggling. 

I mean, there is hubris and then there is *hubris*


----------



## Militants (Jan 3, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> > Do you not understand me about the strongest candidates to this year president year ??



I can not explane more now.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 17, 2016)

basquebromance said:


>




*Marco Rubio’s real disqualification: New video outlines bizarre religious faith — and he wants to govern by it* Marco Rubio’s real disqualification: New video outlines bizarre religious faith — and he wants to govern by it

........Moreover, faith-derangement syndrome afflicts the undeniably young and intelligent, and most notably, among the Republican contenders for the White House, Senator Marco Rubio. Rubio once converted to Mormonism but currently two-times with both the Catholic Church and the extremist, anti-gay, pro-exorcist Christ Fellowship. He has just put out a television campaign ad entitled “Marco Rubio on His Christian Faith.”

As a pianist taps out a somniferously bland tune that would befit an ad for a last-rites parlor, Rubio, seated against a dark backdrop, explains the delicate balance he strives to achieve in melding his faith and career as a lawmaker, as well as offering detailed, faith-inspired plans for governing the United States in a time of international turmoil and domestic discontent.

No, wait! He leaves out the plans and turmoil abroad and the discontent at home. He uses his campaign ad to talk _only_ about religion. Aren’t campaign ads supposed to at least have _something_ to do with politics?

Anyway, let’s dissect Rubio’s message line by line. He opens with a statement that is presumptive, irrelevant to the office he seeks, theologically contentious, and tritely tautological.


----------



## Greenbeard (Jan 17, 2016)

basquebromance said:


>



Dear T.W.,

Premiums are higher _because_ of Rubio. That's the point of what he's doing.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jan 17, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> *Marco Rubio’s real disqualification: New video outlines bizarre religious faith — and he wants to govern by it* Marco Rubio’s real disqualification: New video outlines bizarre religious faith — and he wants to govern by it
> 
> ........Moreover, faith-derangement syndrome afflicts the undeniably young and intelligent, and most notably, among the Republican contenders for the White House, Senator Marco Rubio. Rubio once converted to Mormonism but currently two-times with both the Catholic Church and the extremist, anti-gay, pro-exorcist Christ Fellowship. He has just put out a television campaign ad entitled “Marco Rubio on His Christian Faith.”
> 
> ...




First of all, "progressives" cannot be patriots. The collectivist agenda you parasites promote is the antithesis of the nation as founded. Our Constitution limits (or is supposed to) the federal government to just a few simple tasks. Regressive policies cannot exist without a massive and intrusive authoritarian state. 

Furthermore you used the term:



			
				an idiot said:
			
		

> faith-derangement syndrome




The term should actually refer to rabid, foaming at the mouth moonbats like you who regard anyone who has a faith in something your you're programmed to hate, with an irrational contempt. 

Anti Christian bigots like you piss all over yourselves when people condemn moose limbs who kill their daughters for dating, and when a Christian promotes abstinence until marriage you howl about archaic morality.

How about you discuss the man's actual legislative record? You know, the issues that are relevant and not some bullshit agitprop you lifted off a Daily Kos hit piece.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jan 17, 2016)

Greenbeard said:


> Dear T.W.,
> 
> Premiums are higher _because_ of Rubio. That's the point of what he's doing.



That is the most asinine thing I have seen all week. 

You win.


----------



## Greenbeard (Jan 17, 2016)

Pete7469 said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > Dear T.W.,
> ...



Rubio brags about this! He's run insurers out of business and forced premiums up in his misguided bid to "cripple" the ACA.

It won't work, but it sure is a pain in the ass for a lot of people. But if it helps Marco's presidential ambitions!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 17, 2016)

Pete7469 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *Marco Rubio’s real disqualification: New video outlines bizarre religious faith — and he wants to govern by it* Marco Rubio’s real disqualification: New video outlines bizarre religious faith — and he wants to govern by it
> ...



I am just going to respond  to one part of this considerably large load of equine excrement for now......"progressives can't be patriots"  This is an OP-ED that I recently had published:





> *Conservatives Do Not Have the Exclusive Right to be called Patriots  12.11.15   by Redacted*
> 
> I have, of late, been derided by conservatives for daring to say that I am patriot. They are angered that I, a liberal, a progressive and a Democrat would dare utter such heresy. It was even said that “progressive patriot is an oxymoron - which I find highly offensive. Therefore, in this season of increasingly rancorous, partisan jousting, I thought that it would be appropriate to discuss what being a patriot means, and perhaps more importantly- with the current crop of Republican presidential contenders and their supporters in mind - what it is not.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 17, 2016)

Greenbeard said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Rubio created obamaCare?


----------



## Greenbeard (Jan 17, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Rubio created obamaCare?



Thankfully no, Rubio's attempt at health reform was a joke: Rubio-backed insurance market covers 80 people. It would be best if he just steered clear of the issue.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 17, 2016)

Greenbeard said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Rubio created obamaCare?
> ...


How do you explain it made costs go up? Is there any content? Do you know what content is?


----------



## Greenbeard (Jan 17, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> How do you explain it made costs go up? I



Rubio's legislation to "cripple" the ACA? It monkeyed with the risk model, which makes people's premiums go up. Not to mention driving smaller, start-up insurers that were competing with the established giants out of the market. That's what he considers "success," since if it's bad for families it's good for Rubio's ambition.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jan 17, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I am just going to respond  to one part of this considerably large load of equine excrement for now......"progressives can't be patriots"  This is an OP-ED that I recently had published:



Where was that bullshit "published"? The democrook underground? Prog douchebags like you are either vacuous unwitting tools of the international marxist agenda, or you're a criminally insane totalitarian sociopath willfully undermining the foundation of this country. The politics you promote create dependency, poverty, ignorance and tyranny. In short, North Korea.

The policies you seek to thwart are those which allowed Americans to create the most prosperous industrial behemoth in the world. We have been in greater decline every step of the way since Wilson, because of regressive moonbats parasites like you.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 17, 2016)

Greenbeard said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > How do you explain it made costs go up? I
> ...


We have nothing to go on but your opinion but I'm skeptical. The state here drove out all the smaller players because no one could afford the mandates that were piled on. Not to mention, small insurance companies can't play the obamacare game, the laws were written by the big boys in the industry for a reason. And it wasn't to help you get cheaper prices. Rubio bad for health insurance, obama good? Bull effin shit!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 17, 2016)

RedTeamTex said:


> I can't say I'm 100% solidified in my support, but it's getting pretty darn close.
> 
> 
> I've got nothing against Jeb, but unfortunately, he seems to have some deficits in campaigning leadership his brother excelled in.  His strategy of letting the hot air balloons have their day is sound.  I trust his rolodex is formidable enough to staff an administration well enough and the iside (iSideWith.com) website says we're 88% in tune.  But he's blowing it.  Maybe he's playing possum and if so maybe his timing his perfect.  But I'm not so sure.  His flubs have been novice and unprepared.  The petulant vibe he's putting out is painting him into the popular mythic corner of "entitled royal" he can ill-afford. Maybe he cut the right deals on the golf course to leverage a big spring in a couple of months that chokes out the rest of the field.  But I'm not so sure.  It looks to me he's going to have to go more negative to pull it off than he can really afford.  I think he should have been more prepared for the press and less frustrated with the party that he's asking to govern.
> ...


Rubio sounds good, but he's part of the establishment. He's just another Obama. Sounding good, but offering little substance. The worst thing about him is the simple fact that he's for Amnesty. I'm sorry, but for me, that's a non-starter. Rubio: Law-abiding undocumented immigrants could stay


----------



## Pete7469 (Jan 17, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bull effin shit!



You can say bull fuckin shit. Greenturd won't mind.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jan 17, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> Rubio sounds good, but he's part of the establishment. He's just another Obama. Sounding good, but offering little substance. The worst thing about him is the simple fact that he's for Amnesty. I'm sorry, but for me, that's a non-starter. Rubio: Law-abiding undocumented immigrants could stay



Amnesty is the primary reason I will not support Rubio.


----------



## Greenbeard (Jan 17, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Not to mention, small insurance companies can't play the obamacare game, the laws were written by the big boys in the industry for a reason.



If you're talking about the changes Rubio has pushed, you're right. He's been working hard to sabotage the pieces designed to give smaller, new market entrants a shot at competing against the big national carriers. Hence the market exits after he "succeeded." He's either dumb or malicious, but either way he can't vacate that Senate seat soon enough (though in practice I guess he already has vacated it in every aspect other than continuing to draw the paycheck).


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 17, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...



You are a nasty little shit weasel! That remark about my wife has been reported.

As far as my post goes, if you had any fucking brains, you would know that it is about values and attitudes. It's about policies and programs and who they benefit and who they screw. My version of patriotism is indeed superior  and I fully explained why. If it's all beyond you ability to comprehend, it's not my problem . Deal with it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 17, 2016)

Pete7469 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > I am just going to respond  to one part of this considerably large load of equine excrement for now......"progressives can't be patriots"  This is an OP-ED that I recently had published:
> ...


I am proud and delighted to see how I can upset people like you. I must be doing something right. It warms my  heart!  Progressivism is what made this country great!!


----------



## Pete7469 (Jan 17, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I am proud and delighted to see how I can upset people like you. I must be doing something right. It warms my  heart!  Progressivism is what made this country great!!



You don't upset me at all. You're an insignificant parasite. What does upset me is how people as vapid as you managed to survive childhood, and you only did so because of child resistant lids and warning labels. It seems to me like you're the one getting all emotional.

BTW, your political regressivism has NOTHING to do with what made this country great. This country became great because useless pukes like you starved to death in the gutter, while productive people were allowed to flourish. Progress in this country has been grounded to a halt because of efforts to keep genetic garbage like you alive in spite of natural selection.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jan 17, 2016)

a sniveling liberal douche said:


> Whaa!! I'm telling on you!




Fuckin bed wetter.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Militants (Jan 18, 2016)

basquebromance said:


>



Smaller or bigger strenght todays military power ????


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 19, 2016)

Senator Rubio's reason for buying a gun: He might have to fight ISIS


----------



## oreo (Jan 19, 2016)

RedTeamTex said:


> I can't say I'm 100% solidified in my support, but it's getting pretty darn close.
> 
> 
> I've got nothing against Jeb, but unfortunately, he seems to have some deficits in campaigning leadership his brother excelled in.  His strategy of letting the hot air balloons have their day is sound.  I trust his rolodex is formidable enough to staff an administration well enough and the iside (iSideWith.com) website says we're 88% in tune.  But he's blowing it.  Maybe he's playing possum and if so maybe his timing his perfect.  But I'm not so sure.  His flubs have been novice and unprepared.  The petulant vibe he's putting out is painting him into the popular mythic corner of "entitled royal" he can ill-afford. Maybe he cut the right deals on the golf course to leverage a big spring in a couple of months that chokes out the rest of the field.  But I'm not so sure.  It looks to me he's going to have to go more negative to pull it off than he can really afford.  I think he should have been more prepared for the press and less frustrated with the party that he's asking to govern.
> ...




*Do you all have collective amnesia? * Barack Obama a freshmen yea--nay--present Senator won in 2008.  No executive experience--on the job training.

Marco Rubio is the exact same thing, and the ONLY reason he, along with Ted Cruz are running for POTUS during their freshman term as senators is because they know they aren't going to win their senate seats back in 2018.  *They both live in heavily populated Hispanic states, and they both have backfired on immigration stances.
*
_Executive experience is the difference of being the employer or just one of the employees.

*Carly Fiorina is the most QUALIFIED candidate* in this race, and frankly she is the only candidate that is capable of defeating Hillary Clinton.  This Republican "raining men" platform has already collapsed.  You are going  up against the 1st WOMAN Presidential nominee--and women rule this country today at 54%.  *Wake the f... UP.*_


_Why Romney Lost And Republicans Keep Losing
Gender Gap in 2012 Vote Is Largest in Gallup's History
The GOP's woman problem goes beyond Trump
How women ruled the 2012 election and where the GOP went wrong - CNNPolitics.com











_


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 22, 2016)

basquebromance said:


>


*Not fit to serve. No resect for civil rights, the constitution or the separation of church and state:*




> Six GOP Hopefuls Vow To Enshrine Anti-Gay Discrimination Into Law *Submitted by Kyle Mantyla on Friday, 12/18/2015 1:38 pm In the wake of the Supreme Court's gay marriage ruling, anti-gay Religious Right groups rallied around a piece of legislation known as the First Amendment Defense Act, which would prohibit the federal government from "taking discriminatory action against a person on the basis that such person believes or acts in accordance with a religious belief or moral conviction that: (1) marriage is or should be recognized as the union of one man and one woman, or (2) sexual relations are properly reserved to such a marriage." In essence, the law would give individuals and businesses a license to openly discriminate against gay people and others in the name of "religious liberty," so naturally anti-gay groups have lined up in support of the legislation. Today, several of these groups — the American Principles Project, Heritage Action for America, Family Research Council Action — announced that six GOP presidential hopefuls have all signed a pledge to, if elected to the White House, push for the passage of the FADA within their first 100 days in office: *
> 
> *American Principles Project has joined together with Heritage Action for America, the action arm of the Heritage Foundation, and FRC Action, the legislative affiliate of the Family Research Council, to invite each of the candidates running for President to sign the following pledge:
> 
> ...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 22, 2016)

NOT FIT TO SERVE as President of a secular, Constitutional Republic



> *Marco* *Rubio: 'Ignore' Gay Marriage Decision Because 'God's Rules Always Win'* Submitted by Brian Tashman on Wednesday, 11/25/2015 11:40 am In an interview today with David Brody of the Christian Broadcasting Network, Sen. Marco Rubio said that the Supreme Court’s rulings on marriage equality and abortion rights in the Obergefell and Roe decisions, respectively, are “not settled law.” The Republican presidential candidate said that states should “do everything possible within the constraints that its placed upon us” to curtail abortion rights, before insisting that government officials “ignore” Supreme Court rulings if they believe they conflict with “God’s rules.” - See more at: Marco Rubio: 'Ignore' Gay Marriage Decision Because 'God's Rules Always Win'





> *Marco Rubio's Planned Parenthood Whopper Places Him In Far-Right Fringe* Submitted by Miranda Blue on Tuesday, 9/22/2015 12:02 pm There have been several layers of lies that have grown out of the smear campaign that anti-choice groups are currently waging against Planned Parenthood. The first is the baseless allegation found in the heavily edited tapes that activists calling themselves the Center for Medical Progress have been slowly releasing: That Planned Parenthood violated federal laws by profiting from its voluntary fetal tissue donation program. (Or, in CMP’s words, is “selling aborted baby parts for profit.”) Those allegations do not hold water. CMP’s videos edited out many instances of Planned Parenthood employees making clear that the organization does not profit from fetal tissue donated to medical research. Several states launched investigations into Planned Parenthood after the videos were released, and every investigation to conclude so far has found no wrongdoing. - See more at: http://www.rightwingwatch.org/conte...ces-him-far-right-fringe#sthash.872wj6H4.dpuf





> *Marco Rubio Reiterates His Opposition To Rape Or Incest Exceptions* Submitted by Kyle Mantyla on Monday, 8/17/2015 1:44 pm Sen. Marco Rubio called into Glenn Beck's radio program today and reiterated his position that abortion ought to be outlawed, including in cases of rape or incest, predicting that within 100 years, people will look back on legal abortion with disbelief. "I believe a human being is entitled to life, irrespective of the circumstances in which that human being was conceived and so forth," the Florida Republican said. "Now I recognize that other people don't hold that view and in order to save lives in this country, I have supported bills that had to have exceptions in them, and I know a lot of people who are pro-life but support exceptions because they feel it goes too far." "I personally feel very, very strongly that every human life is entitled to the protection of our laws," he continued. "If we as a society start deciding which lives we're going to protect and which lives we're not, we've put ourselves on a very slippery, dangerous slope. I actually think in a hundred years or so, or less, future generations are going to look back at this time in history and say that it's really unbelievable that so many unborn human beings, their lives were ended simply because they didn't have a birth certificate, couldn't hire a lawyer, didn't vote, or we couldn't see them yet." - See more at: Marco Rubio Reiterates His Opposition To Rape Or Incest Exceptions






> *PFAW And Allies Call On GOP Presidential Candidates To Distance Themselves From CPAC’s White Nationalist* Sponsor Submitted by Miranda Blue on Wednesday, 2/25/2015 12:35 pm Today, People For the American Way, America’s Voice and ColorOfChange.org called on GOP presidential candidates to distance themselves from Conservative Political Action Conference’s ties to ProEnglish, a group led by white nationalist Robert Vandervoort. As we reported last week, ProEnglish is sponsoring a booth in the event’s exhibit hall, which costs $4,000. ProEnglish has been allowed to sponsor the event for the past several years, despite Vandervoort’s well documented ties with white nationalist groups. Nearly every major Republican presidential contender is scheduled to speak at the event this weekend. Here is the full text of the open letter from PFAW, America’s Voice and ColorOfChange.org: -
> 
> Dear Gov. Jeb Bush, Dr. Ben Carson, Gov. Chris Christie, Sen. Ted Cruz, Carly Fiorina, Gov. Bobby Jindal, Sen. Rand Paul, Gov. Rick Perry, Sen. Marco Rubio, Sen. Rick Santorum, and Gov. Scott Walker: We understand that you are scheduled to speak at this week’s Conservative Political Action Conference, an event which is being partially sponsored by ProEnglish, a group led by white nationalist Bob Vandervoort. We urge you to decline to speak at CPAC unless it cuts ties with ProEnglish and Vandervoort. - See more at: http://www.rightwingwatch.org/conte...-cpac-s-white-nationalis#sthash.bUakXX25.dpuf






> *Marco Rubio: The Tea Party's Prodigal Son Returns* Submitted by Brian Tashman on Tuesday, 3/24/2015 3:55 pm As the GOP embraces the reactionary politics and anti-government zealotry of the Tea Party, it is steadily purging “moderates” and empowering extremists. Nothing shows this trend more clearly than the lineup of potential Republican presidential candidates. In this new series, we’ll be looking at the records and promises of the Republican Party’s leading presidential prospects. Next up is Marco Rubio: The Republican Party has been increasingly willing to cave to far-right purists who want to drive out anyone who they deem to be ideologically impure. The career of Sen. Marco Rubio, R-Fla., is a case in point. - See more at: Marco Rubio: The Tea Party's Prodigal Son Returns


----------



## Militants (Jan 23, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> NOT FIT TO SERVE as President of a secular, Constitutional Republic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rubio gonna win in Washington/Boston/New York who are New Jersey ? 

Then nothing more than one state.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 23, 2016)

Kipper said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > NOT FIT TO SERVE as President of a secular, Constitutional Republic
> ...


  Eat od McDonalds?   That explains a lot.


----------



## Militants (Jan 23, 2016)

McDonald's is best food in world. And tasty. 

After lunch we driving home 2 english miles from home.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 23, 2016)

Kipper said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > NOT FIT TO SERVE as President of a secular, Constitutional Republic
> ...


----------



## Militants (Jan 23, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Kipper said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


----------



## Militants (Jan 25, 2016)

I ranked Cruz in tenth place when I did not know his chance in the election campaign but then I changed him into the top -4 and thought the whole time that he had something with the final victory in the campaign to end win against Hillary , Bernie or O'Malley but O'Malley is my way out the winner of the socialists democracy candidate because I like him as cruel and handsome Catholic, it is estimated , but only if he manages to win and Cruz where I change my mind again and Rubio and later Kasich , Trump and Huckabee these four republicaner and a socialist, democrat O'Malley is now up 1 + 4 candidates in elections this year . Is equal to five candidates . Changed me as said by Cruz Rubio now. Rubio has chances against Hillary and if there is the will there Rubio as the overall winner . 

Did my time last night in Sweden there I didn't believe on Rubio but now it swings on wingers and I wanted Rubio, Kasich , Trump , O'Malley and Huckabee now. 1 of 5 will be new president what I want's.


----------



## Militants (Jan 25, 2016)

Can not choise one favorite in election. It's 5 favorites.


----------



## Militants (Jan 25, 2016)

Now I thinking Kasich as Goverment and Rubio as president if he win all election over Trump. It is Trump or Rubio or Huckabee how in capitalism then against Hillary or Bernie. O'Malley I hopes by socialists but only if american voite for him instead for Trump or Huckabee.


----------



## Militants (Jan 25, 2016)

1. Huckabee
2. Trump
3. Rubio
4. O'Malley.

I hope now.


----------



## Militants (Jan 25, 2016)

Congratuations next president! My top - 4 candidates how are 1 of 4 as president for US 2016 ending year world most powerful human in world....  

  


Fuck Middle east and China.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 25, 2016)

Rubio represents the party's best hope. Rubio represents the party's best hope.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 25, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> Rubio represents the party's best hope. Rubio represents the party's best hope.


Hope ? Hope for moving the country closer to an Oligarchy and a theocracy. Is that what you want or is it that you don't believe hat's what he represents?


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 27, 2016)

basquebromance said:


>


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Indeependent (Jan 29, 2016)

Fuck all the Open Borders candidates.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 29, 2016)

How do you think he did last night in the debate?   Pretty harsh questioning for both him and Cruz about legalization/amnesty.   I don't think our boy shone quite as bright as in earlier debates.  He is now beginning to repeat some of his responses word for word--he's becoming a talking bumper sticker.  Too bad.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2016)

RedTeamTex said:


> I can't say I'm 100% solidified in my support, but it's getting pretty darn close.
> 
> 
> I've got nothing against Jeb, but unfortunately, he seems to have some deficits in campaigning leadership his brother excelled in.  His strategy of letting the hot air balloons have their day is sound.  I trust his rolodex is formidable enough to staff an administration well enough and the iside (iSideWith.com) website says we're 88% in tune.  But he's blowing it.  Maybe he's playing possum and if so maybe his timing his perfect.  But I'm not so sure.  His flubs have been novice and unprepared.  The petulant vibe he's putting out is painting him into the popular mythic corner of "entitled royal" he can ill-afford. Maybe he cut the right deals on the golf course to leverage a big spring in a couple of months that chokes out the rest of the field.  But I'm not so sure.  It looks to me he's going to have to go more negative to pull it off than he can really afford.  I think he should have been more prepared for the press and less frustrated with the party that he's asking to govern.
> ...


Ha ha ha! What did I tell you guys. All this Ben carson Cruz fiorino shit is just for show. Will the real GOP nominee please stand up?


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2016)

MarathonMike said:


> I'm not concerned about Rubio's youth. He's dynamic and smart and he's ready now. He's in his 40s, what's a few more years going to do except turn his hair gray? He's ready. I'm thoroughly enjoying Trump and his complete disregard for PC and his message to make America strong again. It just seems unlikely he could win over the GOP Kingmakers in the end.


I hope the GOP win the white house. I want to see them make America great again. Lol

And the debt better not double!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 30, 2016)

Marcomentum is a real thing!


----------



## Toro (Jan 30, 2016)

Rubio is way, way, way more of a conservative than Birfer Trump.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 31, 2016)

BEST POLITICAL PIC EVER!


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 2, 2016)

basquebromance said:


>



The Myth Of Marco Rubio As The ‘Moderate’ Candidate
Though Sen. Ted Cruz and Donald Trump are hated and feared by the Republican establishment, respectively, Rubio is not much different and in some ways is more radical than the two Republican frontrunners. He is one of the most extreme among the Republican field when it comes to issues like surveillance and rights for same-sex couples and has long ago abandoned his more moderate positions on issues like immigration.

Here are seven ways Rubio is far more extreme than other candidates:  Read More The Myth Of Marco Rubio As The ‘Moderate’ Candidate


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 2, 2016)

basquebromance said:


>




That was Rubio ordering pupusas to celebrate his showing in Iowa.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 2, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



They like him because they think he has better hair than Cruz and obviously The Donald....of course Telly Savalas had better hair than The Donald


----------



## Toro (Feb 2, 2016)

President Marco Rubio.

Get used to it.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 2, 2016)

Toro said:


> Rubio is way, way, way more of a conservative than Birfer Trump.


It's been a pretty interesting day.

I've been snowed in and working from home, and I've had a chance to hear Limbaugh, Hannity and Levin.

Strangely, after essentially dismissing him as an establishment RINO for all this time, the three talk show hosts are speaking glowingly of him, claiming they've liked him all along.

Too fucking funny.

Anyway, after Iowa, they must think he has at least an outside chance.
.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 4, 2016)

Toro said:


> President Marco Rubio.
> 
> Get used to it.



He is a fucking jerk! Obama is not the one dividing America. He is, he and the bigots targeting Muslims......



> Marco Rubio Slams Obama's Speech On Fighting Islamophobia
> 
> Republican presidential candidate Sen. Marco Rubio (R-Fla.) somehow found a way to criticize President Barack Obama's speech on Wednesday denouncing anti-Muslim bigotry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toro (Feb 4, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > President Marco Rubio.
> ...



Obama is dividing America.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 4, 2016)

Toro said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


How ?. Just because your boy Rubio said so it does not make it true. He and his minions can mindlessly string words together, and you and your ilk can swallow them whole but that does not mean that they make any sense.'

Perhaps you can explain what* exactly* President Obama said at the Mosque that was divisive and in what way.  Who was being " pitted against"  who?  If you think that calling out bigots is divisive, then there is something seriously wrong with you.


----------



## Toro (Feb 4, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




^^^^^^
Rubio Derangement Syndrome

It's happening already.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 4, 2016)

Toro said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



That is your response??!! Seriously dude??   You really can't deal with my question about how Obama is dividing the country, can you? You don't strike me as being particularly intellectual or well polished. Tell us, what would YOU do as president, in the face of what is happening? Oh, you don't know what is happening? Muslim American are being targeted in bias attacks. They are being pushed away out of irrational fear, ignorance  and bigotry. These are people who have just as much interest in keeping America safe as anyone else. Yet, these attacks on them make them angry, fearful and distrustful of us. The hate contributes to the radicalization of their young people who feel marginalized and demeaned. The bigots are confirming everything that  the Islamic extremists  are telling them about us. Obama is trying o be the president for all people of all religions and that will bring the country together, not divide it. So again I ask you smartass. WHAT THE FUCK WOULD YOU DO? What does leadership look like to you? Give it a shot big guy.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 4, 2016)

Toro said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



This is what's happening and Rubio is part of it:



> *Top Articles:  Economic Justice | Political Research Associates*
> *
> 
> From the New Right to Neoliberalism: The Threat to Democracy Has Grown*
> ...



- See more at: Economic Justice | Political Research Associates

And he does not have any balls or backbone:




> *Marco Rubio: The Tea Party's Prodigal Son Returns* Submitted by Brian Tashman on Tuesday, 3/24/2015 3:55 pm As the GOP embraces the reactionary politics and anti-government zealotry of the Tea Party, it is steadily purging “moderates” and empowering extremists. Nothing shows this trend more clearly than the lineup of potential Republican presidential candidates. In this new series, we’ll be looking at the records and promises of the Republican Party’s leading presidential prospects. Next up is Marco Rubio: The Republican Party has been increasingly willing to cave to far-right purists who want to drive out anyone who they deem to be ideologically impure. The career of Sen. Marco Rubio, R-Fla., is a case in point. After winning his U.S. Senate seat with Tea Party support in 2010, Rubio tried to follow through on his pledge to work towards a bipartisan bill on immigration reform, helping to lead the efforts of the so-called “Gang of Eight.” But many conservative activists turned against Rubio for daring to sponsor a bill that drew broad support from his colleagues in the Senate and the American people at large. In the end, under pressure from the party’s far-right flank, House Republicans blocked the “Gang of Eight” bill, failing to even put the reform legislation up for a vote. - See more at: Marco Rubio: The Tea Party's Prodigal Son Returns


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 4, 2016)

Toro said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Really? What the fuck would Boy.  Marco have done?



> President Obama’s speech from a mosque in Baltimore, Maryland this week was *welcomed by most as an* important and timely *gesture to bring together Americans of all faiths *and none. But for Donald Trump, is was a chance to sow the seeds of division with a truly pathetic, racist reaction.
> 
> Obama’s visit to the Islamic Society of Baltimore was the first time in U.S. history that a President has delivered a speech from an American mosque. Given the rise of hate crimes against Muslim American and their places of worship, and unprecedented attacks on the faith from conservative lawmakers and media, *this visit was much-needed.*
> 
> ...


*/*


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 5, 2016)

*Obama visits a mosque, and Rubio attacks*? | Editorial  Obama visits a mosque, and Rubio attacks? | Editorial

Even among Republican jerks, Rubio is, well.....a jerk!



> The reaction to President Obama's first visit to a mosque among Republican candidates is a good test of who is presidential and who is preposterous.
> 
> Jeb Bush approved of the inclusive speech, like his brother would have. Marco Rubio criticized it for being divisive, which is bizarre, and itself divisive. Donald Trump was, well, Donald Trump.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 5, 2016)

* Taking Down Marco Rubio Is Easier Than You Think*
The Florida senator might look like the strongest GOP presidential nominee on the surface, but he’s vulnerable—because his moderate style doesn’t match his extreme policies.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 5, 2016)

PP is clearly obsessed.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 5, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> PP is clearly obsessed.


No. Just intent on exposing him for the fraud that he is, even if certain people can't face the truth.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 5, 2016)

No, you're obsessed, mental case.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 5, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> No, you're obsessed, mental case.


Whatever you say bubba.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 5, 2016)

A little scared, PP?


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## jillian (Feb 5, 2016)

RedTeamTex said:


> I can't say I'm 100% solidified in my support, but it's getting pretty darn close.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> But I'm saying, absent some shocking scandal (i.e. greater than a speeding ticket every few years)--it's Rubio for the win.



that's nice. at least he's better than trump or cruz... beyond that, he's got not substance.


----------



## Toro (Feb 5, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Did you watch Obama's speech today when he talked about Republicans being negative on the economy?

If you don't understand why that's divisive, then you don't get it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 5, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> A little scared, PP?


Anybody with a brain, a sense of social justice or a moral compass would be scared. Anybody who cares about this country would be scared. Guess you're not scared.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 5, 2016)

jillian said:


> RedTeamTex said:
> 
> 
> > I can't say I'm 100% solidified in my support, but it's getting pretty darn close.
> ...


No he's not! If you think so you're not paying attention. He just gives the appearance of not being as unhinged as the others. In reality, he's as bad or worse. Go back and read some of my posts.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 5, 2016)

Toro said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



No I did not see the speech yet but if that's what he's said, he was just telling the truth. Being divisive is when you lie about and vilify people  in order to turn others against them. Obviously it's you who does not get it. I see that you're avoiding my question about what you would do regarding Muslims. You don't have an answer do you? You don't have an answer because your standard knee jerk reaction is that whatever Obama does or says is wrong whether or not you even understand why.


----------



## Toro (Feb 5, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



No, being divisive is being the President and instead of being optimistic, unifying and forward-looking, you talk smack about Republicans and their primary, as Obama did today. 

There is a time for campaigning and a time for being President. Obama and his mindless pompom wavers don't seem to get this.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 5, 2016)

Toro said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...





Now I have seen the press conference..



> Obama takes credit as unemployment hits eight year low



And I must ask……What the hell are you talking about? Where is the divisiveness? Again, I maintain that no matter what Obama says or does you and your ilk will denounce it as divisive. Where is the negativity? Do you think that he should paint an overly rosy picture and thus lie to the American people? Or should he be realistic about the FACT that we have come a long way, but could have been doing better if it were not for Republican obstructionism?

This is what he said:



> Obama said *history had shown his Republican foes were wrong to call for fiscal austerity during the crisis and to criticize the massive stimulus spending* Obama pushed to juice the economy. Had we adopted some of the policies that were advocated by Republicans over the last four, five, six years, we know that we probably would have done worse," he said.
> 
> "We know that because a lot of European countries adopted those policies, and they haven't yet gotten to the same place they were before the crisis."
> 
> While growth has returned and the United State is approaching full employment, income inequality is near record levels.



This is telling the truth which you seem to have a problem with. You are the one who is mindlessly waiving pompoms for the Republicans who have no plan and no vision for the future of Americans, except the rich, white, straights men.

He also said:



> *The United States of America right now has the strongest most durable economy in the world,"* Obama said as the state-to-state primary campaign ahead of the November elections gets underway.


That is hardly negativity....he went on:



> "I know that's still *inconvenient for Republican stump speeches*, as their doom and despair tour plays in New Hampshire. I guess you cannot please everybody."
> 
> Obama insisted that "progress is finally starting to translate into bigger paychecks."
> 
> "Talking down the American economy, by the way, does not make that progress."



He is not making this up. It is more truth. He is laying blame where blame belongs. He is calling out the Republicans for making it sound as though thigs are worse than they are and trying to blame him for it because they dare not give him credit for anything. THAT is negativity and divisiveness.

And, you are still not able to deal with my criticisms of Rubio or address my question, which I am now asking for the third time: What should have Obama said or not said , done or not done, regarding his visit to the Mosque? How was he divisive and what would YOU have done?


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 6, 2016)

Bobby Jindal endorses Marco Rubio


----------



## Agit8r (Feb 6, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> Bobby Jindal endorses Marco Rubio



Makes sense. They would both ban all abortions, *without* exemptions for the life of the mother.

Jacobin Reason: Contrasting abortion stance of 11 GOP Candidates -- 11 Sharia Governments


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 6, 2016)

How Liberace Inspired Marco Rubio (Yes, Really) | Advocate.com


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 6, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> Bobby Jindal endorses Marco Rubio


Bobby Jindal is a pathetic looser


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 6, 2016)

basquebromance said:


>




1 .Immigration Reform:


> The *Gang of Eight* is a common colloquial term for the bi-partisan group of eight Senators writing the 2013 comprehensive immigration reform (CIR) bill. The group has also been instrumental in bringing Comprehensive Immigration Reform back to the legislative branch in the spring of 2013.[1]
> 
> Collectively, these eight senators wrote the first draft of the Border Security, Economic Opportunity, and Immigration Modernization Act of 2013, commonly known as “the immigration bill.”[2]



Except that now he has abandoned comprehensive reform in favor of the xenophobic party line http://www.politico.com/story/2015/04/marco-rubio-2016-immigration-116926



> Instead, Rubio is renewing an argument he made originally that Congress should take up immigration reform in pieces, starting with proposals that Republicans largely support such as enforcement at the southern border, a mandatory electronic system to verify the legal status of employees and a new method to track people who overstay their visas. He’ll argue that deporting all 11 million immigrants here illegally is improbable, and call for an onerous series of steps to allow some to stay in the country. And a President Rubio would only entertain that possibility of citizenship after a enforcement-minded immigration laws are enacted first.
> 
> Read more: http://www.politico.com/story/2015/04/marco-rubio-2016-immigration-116926#ixzz3zPVwozma



And there is this:

http://blogs.wsj.com/washwire/2016/01/17/rubio-takes-hard-line-on-immigration-in-iowa/?mod=WSJBlog


2. Support for Obama Trade:


> Marco Rubio Casts Deciding Vote For Obamatrade Without Even Reading It,” screamed a headline in Breitbart News, which last rode the Florida Republican on immigration.
> 
> Deciding vote is hyperbolic but Rubio’s was essential as the measure was advanced Tuesday by 60 votes, the exact number needed to overcome the Senate’s procedural hurdles.
> 
> A number of conservative groups have lashed out at giving Obama fast track authority on trade deals, claiming the accords have been created in secret and warning it would bring in more foreign workers. Plus they don’t want to give Obama any more power.



Republicans and conservatives are divided on the  issue so it is difficult to say that he is not conservative because he supported it. Carson and Bush also backed it.

3. Muslim Immigration: That appears to be true , but it does not make him a flaming liberal. And this makes him a spineless coward:  http://www.breitbart.com/immigration/2015/12/08/marco-rubio-misrepresents-position-muslim-immigration-sean-hannity/

4. Support for corporate out sourcing: Of course that’s conservative! Conservative do not care about American Workers and readily sell their souls to the corporations.

5. Food stamp reform: This appears to be true. In 2011, he went against a Republican plan to shave $10M  off of the program by reining in fraud. I have to wonder what he would say now if it came up. I don’t think that it has r will.

6. Obama’s war in Libya :  Oh look where that came from! http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/rubio-takes-the-lead-to-support-obamas-war-in-libya/article/143035  Yes, he supported the war like CONSERVITIES will do. The fact that he bucked his party, that was against the intervention (most likely because Obama was for it) does not make him anything other than conservative. And then there is this:



> And Rubio is trying to push the administration into fully embracing regime change as an explicit goal, thus providing a compelling clarity for American military action—a clarity that he thinks will increase support for the effort at home and the chances of success on the ground.



7. Worst attendance: That has what to do with  being conservative or not? Do liberals have bad attendance records?

And lets not forget: http://www.salon.com/2016/02/05/marco_rubio_is_not_a_moderate_yesterdays_tea_partier_is_todays_establishment_favorite_partner/

In addition, he is a religious zealot, an oligarchist and opposes marriage equality, as I have documented right here.  What was your point with this post? You like him because he is not conservative. Think about it!


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 6, 2016)

basquebromance said:


>


What is this horseshit? !! You're not going to respond to my previous post? You cant, can you? You don't even know what it is you're trying to do here.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 7, 2016)

basquebromance said:


>


Hell no!

Marco Rubio: I would tell rape victim ‘it’s a terrible situation’ but have the rapist’s baby anyway

Sen. Marco Rubio (R-FL) promised on Sunday that he would sign an abortion ban as president that provided exceptions for rape even though he preferred for pregnant victims to have their rapists’ babies.

Following a Saturday night’s Republican Presidential Debate on ABC News, host George Stephanopoulos noted during a Sunday interview that Rubio had been hammered for his belief that abortion was wrong even in cases of rape or incest.

“Abortion to me is not a political issue,” Rubio insisted. “It’s a human rights issue. And so, if [Jeb Bush] wants to make it a political issue, that’s his right. For me, it’s not.”

“I do require an exception for life of the mother because I’m pro-life,” he continued. “Number two, as I’ve said, if they pass a law in Congress that has exceptions, I’ll sign it. Because I want to save lives.”


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 7, 2016)

basquebromance said:


>



Marco Rubio’s disastrous debate performance leads Twitter to conclude he’s a ‘glitchy’ robot





Marcos Rubio’s ascent as the establishment Republican candidate for president may have crashed and burned Saturday night after his over-reliance on a single talking point regarding President Obama led viewers and commentators to conclude he came off like glitchy preprogrammed robot.

Rubio’s insistance on repeating “Let’s dispel with this fiction that Barack Obama doesn’t know what he’s doing. He knows exactly what he’s doing. He is trying to change this country,” multiple times during the evening led to New Jersey Gov. Chris Christie openly mocking him during the debate.

This is not the first time it has been noted that Rubio’s responses to questions seems preprogrammed.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 7, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > A little scared, PP?
> ...





Guess you're a pussy.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 7, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Brilliant! Just fucking brilliant. It tell me all that I need to know about the level of intellect -or lack thereof- that we are dealing with here.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 7, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Yeah, because that photo shopped picture exhibits maturity and deep thought.

You're both wimps.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 7, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...








Not my fault you're a pussy.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 7, 2016)

Meathead said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Wow, you figured out that it was photo shopped! I'm impressed!


----------



## Meathead (Feb 7, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


No. What I figured out that one petulant idiot was calling another an idiot. No one expects high-brow exchanges here, but still, there should be  limits to sinking into an intellectual abyss.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 7, 2016)

Meathead said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...





You prefer to be alone down there?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 7, 2016)

Meathead said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


And who exactly is it that 's sinking into an intellectual abyss Meathead? I'm smart enough not to get into a pissing match here and let assholes drag me down to their level. It should be pretty clear who the real idiot is here.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 7, 2016)

> Marco Rubio Says He Isn't a 'Hater,' But Check His Record | Advocate.com
> 
> Ham, a writer for conservative websites and a Fox News contributor, served as the debate’s obligatory right-winger. The Republican National Committee actually requires voices such as hers and conservative radio host Hugh Hewitt to be given a platform or the networks risk losing the debates altogether.
> 
> Ham started out by telling Rubio that it’s “one of the lazier pieces of political wisdom” to claim Republicans are losing with younger voters on social issues. “On one hand, it’s clear young people across the political spectrum increasingly favor same-sex marriage,” she said, “however, young voters have not moved to the left on abortion.” Then she asked Rubio, “How do you speak to millennials on both these issues while Democrats will inevitably charge intolerance and extremism?”



Then came the bullshit.



> “I don’t believe that believing in traditional marriage the way I do makes you a bigot or a hater,” he said. “It means that you believe that this institution that’s been around for millennia is an important cornerstone of our society. I respect people that believe differently. But I believe deeply that marriage should be between one man and one woman.”
> 
> *Rubio is glossing over a lot of policy ideas to cast himself merely as a believer in traditional marriage who respects others’ opinions. *




In fact he has no respect for people who believe differently. If he did, he would not be plotting to pull the rug out from under those who have won the right to marry the one that they love.



> Like many of the other Republican candidates, he’s promised to nominate judges to the Supreme Court who will tilt its ideological balance. Rubio told the Christian Broadcasting Network in November that marriage equality "is current law, it is not settled law." That’s an important term, “settled law,” because it means Rubio believes the court could reverse itself. Undoing the _Obergefell_ ruling, according to Rubio, just requires sending his restocked court another case — which would be an opportunity to reverse itself


.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 8, 2016)

basquebromance said:


>





> Debate slip-up seems to halt Rubio’s momentum
> 
> CONCORD, N.H. — Marco Rubio’s robotic debate performance Saturday night sparked an all-out offensive on the campaign trail here Sunday over his authenticity and experience, momentarily halting the momentum of the senator from Florida and further muddling the presidential nomination battle.
> 
> Just two days before the New Hampshire primary, Rubio drew mockery for repeating a rehearsed line four times during the Republican candidates’ debate, even after New Jersey Gov. Chris Christie had ridiculed him for being a talking-point machine.





> How Marco Rubio Crusades Against Gays and Women While Still Being Labeled 'Moderate'





> Last week, _The New York Times_, in an example of how a lot of the media portray Marco Rubio, referred to Rubio as the "only candidate outside the hard right to perform well in the caucuses." Over and over again, reporters at news organizations from Politico to Reuters, have described Rubio this way or called a "moderate."
> 
> As some political commentators have noted, however, Rubio's positions are extreme on just about everything that matters to Americans, from climate change to voting rights, and he's clearly increasingly bowing to the "hard right." Yet, because he's backed by the GOP establishment - and apparently, because his backers view him, rightly or wrongly, as the only candidate who can court the extremes and still woo the middle - many in the media proclaim him to be a moderate.



But still, how is that possible?


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 8, 2016)

VOTE FOR RUBIO OR YOU'RE RACIST!


----------



## Meathead (Feb 8, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> And who exactly is it that 's sinking into an intellectual abyss Meathead? I'm smart enough not to get into a pissing match here and let assholes drag me down to their level. It should be pretty clear who the real idiot is here.


It is indeed clear who the idiots are. I never said there was only one.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 8, 2016)

Meathead said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > And who exactly is it that 's sinking into an intellectual abyss Meathead? I'm smart enough not to get into a pissing match here and let assholes drag me down to their level. It should be pretty clear who the real idiot is here.
> ...


It takes a very special kind of idiot to have the temerity to decide that someone else is an idiot just because e doesn't like what they have to say or there way of presenting it. If you'll notice , I'm the only one here who has posted anything that is factual and informative about Marco-bot lately. What have you contributed? Do you have anything at all? It would appear  that all you have are ad hominems.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 8, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> VOTE FOR RUBIO OR YOU'RE RACIST!


What a bunch of unmitigated inane equine excrement!

Vote for Clinton or you're a sexist

Vote for Sanders or you're an ageist

Vote for Trump or you're a Communist

I don't think that you are actually real. You're a zombie troll bot. And like Rubio, you're already dead but don't know it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 10, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> VOTE FOR RUBIO OR YOU'RE RACIST!


Your boy, Marco Robot Rubio is an idiot! He has not integrity and no sense of propriety. He will soon be gone. The only problem is what we are left with.



> Rubio Says Clinton Supports Abortion 'Even On The Due Date' – PolitiFact Says 'False'
> 
> Florida senator and 2016 Republican presidential candidate, Marco Rubio, attacked Democrats for their “extremist” views on abortion during the weekend debate and took the opportunity to take a swipe at Hillary Clinton, saying she supports the procedure "even on the due date of that unborn child."
> 
> ...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 24, 2016)

Marco Rubio's no-win Republican primary strategy can't last
WASHINGTON — With a sudden outpouring of money and endorsements flowing to Marco Rubio, Republican leaders have launched a full-scale scramble to unify the party around the charismatic young senator as the GOP's only hope for stopping Donald Trump's march to become their presidential nominee.

The only problem with the plan: Rubio has yet to win a single state.

Nevada was once thought to be almost a sure bet for Rubio, even it he failed to win in early states such as Iowa and New Hampshire.

But despite a heavy investment in Las Vegas, where Rubio spent part of his childhood, voters did not Tuesday choose him as a favorite son, instead handing Trump another victory.


----------



## Militants (Feb 24, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> VOTE FOR RUBIO OR YOU'RE RACIST!



Yes. Both.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 29, 2016)

Exclusive: On Eve of South Carolina Vote, Nation's ICE Officers Detail How Marco Rubio Betrayed Them - Breitbart
Schlafly unloads on Rubio: ‘He betrayed us all’


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 29, 2016)

Little Marco Rubio, the lightweight no show Senator from Florida, is set to be the "puppet" of the special interest Koch brothers. WATCH!


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 29, 2016)

It is a sad commentary little boy Marco Rubio can't win in his home state. Floridians despise him as a opportunist phony.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 29, 2016)

Marco 'Amnesty' Rubio is the front man of Amnesty.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/u...tion-reform-with-conservative-media.html?_r=1


----------



## the_human_being (Feb 29, 2016)

Why troops and vets are voting for Trump


----------



## Ame®icano (Feb 29, 2016)

Rubio is trying to say he's conservative...


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 1, 2016)

when christie took apart rubio, i thought he was gonna die. he was like a frightened little puppy! we have putin. we have the chinese. we can't be weak. we can't be weak. we can't be weak. MAKE AMERICA STRONG & GREAT AGAIN! MAKE AMERICA STRONG & GREAT AGAIN! MAKE AMERICA STRONG & GREAT AGAIN!


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 3, 2016)

CNN anchor to Rubio: Are you in denial?


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 3, 2016)

basquebromance said:


>


Didn't you used to like Rubio? No matter . He is finished


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 3, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



NOW THAT HE'S AGAINST TRUMP, I'M WITH TRUMP. RUBIO'S FINISHED. RUBIO'S FINISHED. RUBIO'S FINISHED.

you're unpatriotic because you don't like trump. you're unpatriotic, sir.

O say can you see, by the dawn's early light,
What so proudly we hailed at the twilight's last gleaming,
Whose broad stripes and bright stars through the perilous fight,
O'er the ramparts we watched, were so gallantly streaming?
And the rockets' red glare, the bombs bursting in air,
Gave proof through the night that our flag was still there;
O say does that star-spangled banner yet wave
O'er the land of the freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 
& the home of the braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaave?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 3, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


I'm more convinced than ever that you are a mindless troll bot. I'm unpatriotic because I'm not a racist, misogynist, and ultra nationalistic xenophobe? What horseshit!


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 3, 2016)

RUBIO REMINDS ME OF A SPOILED BRAT WITHOUT A PROPERLY FUNCTIONING BRAIN!


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 3, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



trump's not racist, sir, HE'S HUMAN!

trump's not a xenophobe, sir, HE'S HUMAN!

trump's not misogynist, sir, HE'S HUMAN!

trump's not nationalistic, sir, HE'S HUMAN!


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 3, 2016)

Hannity unloads on Rubio


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 3, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


----------



## Militants (Mar 3, 2016)

Rubio makes everything fast, elegant and horrifically, he is nota Russian haters who also wants to invade Russia, like many other candidates do not want to since the 1980's when Ronald Reagan was president of America or what do other people in the community? Rubio is finished like Carson and Kasich and maybe Romney well if he don't choise if last kampf vs Trump. 

Cruz is maybe last duell vs Trump. And maybe Romney is the GOP in Cruz line up and Christie GOP in Trump line up.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 3, 2016)

RedTeamTex said:


> I can't say I'm 100% solidified in my support, but it's getting pretty darn close.
> 
> 
> I've got nothing against Jeb, but unfortunately, he seems to have some deficits in campaigning leadership his brother excelled in.  His strategy of letting the hot air balloons have their day is sound.  I trust his rolodex is formidable enough to staff an administration well enough and the iside (iSideWith.com) website says we're 88% in tune.  But he's blowing it.  Maybe he's playing possum and if so maybe his timing his perfect.  But I'm not so sure.  His flubs have been novice and unprepared.  The petulant vibe he's putting out is painting him into the popular mythic corner of "entitled royal" he can ill-afford. Maybe he cut the right deals on the golf course to leverage a big spring in a couple of months that chokes out the rest of the field.  But I'm not so sure.  It looks to me he's going to have to go more negative to pull it off than he can really afford.  I think he should have been more prepared for the press and less frustrated with the party that he's asking to govern.
> ...


Still feeling all googly eyes about Rubio buddy?

#LOLGOP


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Mar 3, 2016)

Kipper said:


> Rubio makes everything fast, elegant and horrifically, he is nota Russian haters who also wants to invade Russia, like many other candidates do not want to since the 1980's when Ronald Reagan was president of America or what do other people in the community? Rubio is finished like Carson and Kasich and maybe Romney well if he don't choise if last kampf vs Trump.
> 
> Cruz is maybe last duell vs Trump. And maybe Romney is the GOP in Cruz line up and Christie GOP in Trump line up.


You never disappoint with you incoherent, psychotic blathering. Thank you.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## sealybobo (Mar 4, 2016)

RedTeamTex said:


> I can't say I'm 100% solidified in my support, but it's getting pretty darn close.
> 
> 
> I've got nothing against Jeb, but unfortunately, he seems to have some deficits in campaigning leadership his brother excelled in.  His strategy of letting the hot air balloons have their day is sound.  I trust his rolodex is formidable enough to staff an administration well enough and the iside (iSideWith.com) website says we're 88% in tune.  But he's blowing it.  Maybe he's playing possum and if so maybe his timing his perfect.  But I'm not so sure.  His flubs have been novice and unprepared.  The petulant vibe he's putting out is painting him into the popular mythic corner of "entitled royal" he can ill-afford. Maybe he cut the right deals on the golf course to leverage a big spring in a couple of months that chokes out the rest of the field.  But I'm not so sure.  It looks to me he's going to have to go more negative to pull it off than he can really afford.  I think he should have been more prepared for the press and less frustrated with the party that he's asking to govern.
> ...


The little guy needed help from Cruz and fox news to take on trump. How's he gonna take on Putin? No thanks


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 6, 2016)

he's desperate.


----------



## midcan5 (Mar 7, 2016)

It's kinda curious that Marco Rubio would be a republican favorite given their attacks on President Obama about experience. Hopefully Rubio bows out and the republicans get the candidates they helped create: Trump or Cruz, both so loved by the establishment. Karma for sure.

Marco Rubio's file | PolitiFact Florida

[VIDEO]Fact-checking the March 6 news shows

But Trump and Cruz have added an interesting ploy in this election, they criticize the very system they are part of. Trump less so as he is simply using the years of republican agitprop. For the interested the book quoted below is a must read.

"But there is another level of dog whistle politics evident in Romney's campaign, a deeper connection far more consequential to the middle class yet completely unseen by most critics. Romney's true debt to dog whistle politics lay in his ability to garner widespread support while espousing plutocratic priorities. Like a reincarnated Barry Goldwater tilting against the New Deal, Romney cast himself as a champion of the middle class, promising rescue from the economic crisis and a new era of prosperity. But what were his actual proposals? Favoring sweeping pronouncements over revealing detail, *Romney reiterated three themes: he would slash taxes (while also balancing the budget); he would prune away government regulation and even excess government itself, liberating the engine of private enterprise; and he would pare government entitlement programs that transferred resources to the least productive elements in society. *These were hardly prescriptions likely to help the great bulk of the middle class, especially if understood as families with incomes below six figures. Instead, Romney effectively campaigned on the promise to enact the policy preferences of society's moguls: tax cuts for the rich; deregulation; reduced social spending." p164  'Dog Whistle Politics: How Coded Racial Appeals Have Reinvented Racism and Wrecked the Middle Class' by Ian Haney López

Does Romney not sound like Trump et al republicans? Or visa versa, and so it goes....
.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 14, 2016)




----------

